# Clock Work Recovery MOD... How to get it to TPT?



## dsw1ft (Oct 19, 2011)

I noticed in the CWR that they have installation in the program if you choose your specific tablet listed in there. How would we do that for our tablet? How can we get our tablet on there?


----------



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

Until we get root access to the TPT it really doesn't matter if the TPT is listed in CWR because it will not work without it.


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

umm y not, my cell does without root. i never used anything to root my cell just flashed pre rooted roms via CWR. correct me if im wrong


----------



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

You must have read/write access to the system directory to be able to flash a new ROM. Root is the only user that has RW to the /system on the TPT.


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

ahhhh that makes sense, i flashed mh CWR on my samsung via odin in download mode so that maybe y i didnt previously need root


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ That would be correct.


----------

